# MID-CON



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Being new to beekeeping we have not had any problems with the 4 or 5 we have bought from, but Mid-Con of Olathe Kansas would have to be the best. Joli and Cecil are always very helpful and informative. They have also delivered to club meetings to help cut shipping. In short you just can't beat local service. MID-CON


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I will 2nd that jethro you cant get nicer people the get all my business


----------

